# For sale: Glock 27



## Greenhead_Slayer (Oct 16, 2007)

I'm selling my Glock 27. It's a great gun, no complaints at all about it, just trying to fund another AR build and she's been a safe queen for the last year. I carried this gun daily for about a year and really liked it. It conceals well, shoots nice, and is a fun gun. It comes with 2 nine round glock magazines, 1 ten round glock magazine with the pinky extension, a SHTF IWB holster, and 50 rounds of federal 165 grain FMJ's. I'm asking $475.00 for everything on UGE, but I'll knock off $25 for a forum member.

http://utahgunexchange.com/ads/glock-27-dark-earth/


----------

